# Fizik Antares vs Antares Versus



## misterha (Aug 17, 2011)

I have heard that the regular antares saddle is flexible enough so that there's no need for a channel or cut out. Given that there's no lbs that demos them, does anyone have any feedback? Thanks!


----------



## INeedGears (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, I ride the Antares and it works very well for me. I have ridden the Antares Vs a few times but don't like it as much. But it is a totally personal preference. I have never ridden a saddle with a cut away that I liked


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I have the versus and like it. I don't think it's any more or less flexible, just has the channel up the middle to help alleviate pressure on your "soft tissue".


----------



## misterha (Aug 17, 2011)

Sigh just what I thought its varies on each person, I just hope they let me return it if isn't comfortable for me


----------



## IJBcape (May 27, 2011)

You can order one, tape the rails, try it, and return it. It won't hurt the seat. I hate the word saddle for some reason.

By the way I own the Antares and I went through about eight others before I found this one. The aliante went right up my butt, I felt like I was sitting on the top tube. I love the Antares though!


----------



## misterha (Aug 17, 2011)

oh never thought of taping the rails thanks for the tip


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

I have the antares with the hollowed out groove on all my bikes, best seat for me by far. I'm not a big guy 5,10 and currently 149lbs and my bar/saddle drop is I'd say average and this saddle gives me plenty of space to move around on my longer rides. no numbness or issues that I got with other saddles.

I took a chance and just ordered mine from the UK (probikekit) on a wicked deal (110 i think) and have loved it enough to stick it one on all my rides.

I go with above advice, buy it and tape the rails try it out. Ask the shop about returns first though!


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Buy from RealCyclist.com. No questions asked return policy for 30 days after receipt. I went through about 8-9 saddles finding one I liked. 

Same with shoes. They're the best.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

I did a review on this a while back
Fizik Antares Versus Saddle Pro Review | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos
I love the regular Antares. The Versus model, not so much. Way too hard.

Of course, if you can test/return, that's the best option.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Sometimes harder is better.

I have the Antares 00 and have comfortablly both raced it and ridden centuries on it.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

OP - There are at least a few online stores that will send you a demo saddle to try. Also Fizik has a demo program that any authorized dealer should be able to hook you up with (they are the loud/funky colored saddles you see show up on eBay pretty regularly).


----------



## misterha (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahh ok thanks everyone for the input, I get around to test riding the antares this weekend hopefully if the weather permits, or hell I'll just ride regardless


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I've been riding an Antares for about 3k miles and like it pretty well. I'd actually prefer it was flatter front to back and less flexible than it is.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Cyclin Dan said:


> Buy from . No questions asked return policy for 30 days after receipt. I went through about 8-9 saddles finding one I liked.
> 
> Same with shoes. They're the best.


60 days now, I believe.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Performance has the Antares Versus model. No need to tape the rails, and you can take it back!


----------



## asleep at the keel (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it would be nice if, whenever someone comments on a product or posts a review of same, they would tell a little about themselves. I've been trying to get my saddle issues worked out for about a year. I'm soon to be 54 years old and have had prostrate issues. I like a cutout. I'm 5' 10", 165 lbs. I ride a 54 Orbea Onix. I ride about 130 very hilly miles per week.

So, I didn't like the Selle Italia SL that came on my bike. Too much padding, So I tried a Prologo Nago Evo. This was a wonderful saddle, very nice looking and very well made but the lack of a cutout caused me some problems with soft tissue. I then tried a Zero Pas. This is a very cool saddle but I had sit bone problems (too hard). I then tried the Selle Italia SLR flow (Team Edition). This is my favorite saddle as far as looks and construction but alas, too narrow and firm, killed my sit bones. So now I've tried so many great saddles I know I need at least 140 mm of fairly flat saddle with a little extra padding. Enter the Antares Versus. I have about 200 miles on my new versus and I think it's going to work. The central channel seems to work well for me and the little bit of extra padding suits my sit bones. We'll see how it holds up in the Hotter N Hell 100 next month. 

All of the saddles I mentioned above were tested for 400 - 500 miles before moving on to something else.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

I couldn't stand the Antares Versus. Had some huge bottom and back issues while riding it. However, you should at least try it if you can since nobody has the same physic.


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

My local bike shop is authorized Fizik dealer and I love the demo program...they have one bright yellow "TEST" model for each variety and you can test different saddles before buying. I was surprised to find that I'm liking the Antares VS better than the Aliante VS. Next I'll try the regular Antares (with no channel) before deciding.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

DIV said:


> My local bike shop is authorized Fizik dealer and I love the demo program...they have one bright yellow "TEST" model for each variety and you can test different saddles before buying. I was surprised to find that I'm liking the Antares VS better than the Aliante VS. Next I'll try the regular Antares (with no channel) before deciding.


Don't forget about the "kurves". I went thru most of fizik's line, and settled on the Kurve Bull, as I'm partial to raised back seats, and the normal/VS versions were either too firm, or caused numbness on longer rides.


----------

